# naturally distressed



## spoker (Aug 10, 2015)

almost done cant find my head badge screws and need to hook up a light switch


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 10, 2015)

That's SICK man!


----------



## spoker (Aug 11, 2015)

ahead of the curve


----------



## spoker (Aug 12, 2015)

cant find my head badge screws,anyone have some they wanna get rid of?take alook at the lisence plate,from 53 and 54 cereal box,had a 100 of them,still have some,some are mint,some have minor water damage,they would work well on a patina/rat bike,$10.00 ea shipped,ash or pomo,thanks,if this goes to the for sale thread please send pics as well so ppl can see the license plate,THANKS !!!!!


----------

